# Warcraft



## ThiefGold (Jun 26, 2016)

I rarely go to the cinemas but I saw that the long awaited Warcraft film had been released recently, so I went to the local cinemas last night and saw the new Warcraft film, and I have to say I loved it. I would have liked to have seen more battle footage between the Human and Orc troops, but overall it was a great film. My only criticism is that I think it was too short. It went for just over two hours when I thought it could have gone for another hour or more, they could have put more battle footage in so I thought it was a little under done in that regard, but overall still a great film. 

Has anyone else gone to see it yet?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 26, 2016)

I've seen it, and I quite enjoyed it. 

I've played WoW since it was first released and it was a lot of fun seeing all the characters, locations, and easter eggs they put into it. My main concern as far as the story goes is that it might have been a bit too confusing for viewers not familiar with the lore. However, I've heard people say they enjoyed it despite never having played any of the games.

Most of all, I'd urge people here to go see it for the visuals. 
There's a lot of high fantasy elements in the movie that are done amazingly well. The orcs especially look great. The humans, by contrast, look kind of wimpy.

I probably won't go see it again, because I'm not that into movies, but if there's a sequel, I'll definitely go see that.


----------



## ThiefGold (Jun 26, 2016)

I definitely agree about the visuals, the character design was fantastic and I felt they captured that original 'feel' of the characters from the video games, except for Khadgar. The Khadgar in the film struck me as a bit boyish, rather than a formidable sorcerer. And I agree about the humans looking a tad weak, they fell too easily in battle. They should show them as strong as they are supposed to be if they release another film though, but it wasn't too bad, I still felt they were pretty tough to a degree. 

I'm thinking about starting wow again myself, I play Oceanic.


----------



## evolution_rex (Jun 26, 2016)

I wrote a short review for it here

But basically I can summarize it and say that the only thing I liked were the scenes with the Orcs. Not just because of the visual effects but because the general atmosphere and style comes through. Hated everything else.


----------



## Steel Dragon (Jul 3, 2016)

I thought it was enjoyable, but could have been a bit better on the pacing. It skipped around with the lore a bit. I would watch a sequel, though.


----------



## Gribba (Jul 3, 2016)

I have seen it and I used to play World of Warcraft. I loved the special effects and the visual was great but the story was lacking. The story had to much lore and myth that non players will not have the same understanding for. The story was missing character details and just general details to make the story something for the viewer to be invested in.


----------



## adalenia (Jul 4, 2016)

I enjoyed it enough to see it twice in theaters. (Which is something I *never* do.)

It wasn't perfect, but it had it's own sense of charm. I'd chomp at the bit for a sequel.


----------

